# Improved retractable starship - in camo



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks to the constructive criticisms of reviewers, I've improved my starship: lightened the bands a bit, rounded up the forearm cuff and sowed some leather to it, cut some holes in the leather of the main body to see the adjustable button, added some camo tape and spray, and in doing so eliminated any tiny extra space and noise that the crutch manufacturer left in there -- while still maintaining seamless retractability.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Way to take the criticism , that is cool as heck! In fact that is way way cool great mod Shockley


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Yup that thing does look pretty good for sure.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Shockley!

Way to go, I'm very proud of you and the way you took folks reviews .... way to go and good luck in the future ;- )

wll


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

what is the actual difference from your previous post not trying to cause trouble just want to know


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

That looks sweet. Nice job.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Wicked dude. That looks sharp!


----------

